# The thought of sanding louvers made me shutter!



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I am in the process of making interior plantation shutters for our house. I have completed 2 rooms, the third is in process and 5 rooms remain. Thus far, I have been hand sanding the louvers because they have a curved profile and I didn't know how to deal with that. However, necessity is the mother of invention and I came up with a Frankenstein jig that works for me.

Here is a pic of the profile:










This is the "jig".










I attached stops to the clamp with double stick tape to facilitate clamping the louvers at the desired depth.










The clamp is held in place by two scraps into which I cut shallow groves. The two groves aren't quite as deep as the clamp bar so there is good clamping pressure by the vice. The two pieces of scrap are wider then the clamp so the vise doesn't clamp onto the clamp. I hope this makes sense.










I used this today for the first time and was able to sand a louver with 150G on the ROS in < 2 minutes. The only additional sanding I will do will be on the edges. I am a VERY happy camper.  I hope this will be of some use to any future shutter makers.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

I watched Norm make shuttters on the NYW and I always wanted to try it. I will use your "Frankenstein" method when I am ready. Thanks for your post!!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

I shudder to think of all the sanding involved with all of the slats … (Pun intended, the devil made me do it) 
But it looks like you have it solved … I assume that you do not have a milling head and are sanding in the curve, lots of tedious work but you have the tenacity to pull it off.
Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm a big fan of using the first example of the parts to make a foam sanding block that matches the profile. Use the first part as a sanding block on the foam to make a reverse profile.

This technique doesn't work that well for complex moldings with crisp edges or deep recesses, but it works like a champ for shapes like your shutter louvers, bull noses, coves, airfoils, etc…


----------



## isotope (Dec 14, 2013)

Clever trick! Well done sir



> I m a big fan of using the first example of the parts to make a foam sanding block that matches the profile. Use the first part as a sanding block on the foam to make a reverse profile.


Very interesting idea. Just curious, what kind of foam do you use?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Steve, this makes a world of difference. I estimate that I am able to make shutters for two 30"x 70" windows in less than a week, excluding the painting.

Mike, yes, sanding in the curve. They will look like the ones you have already seen, but I can post more pix if you like.

Oggie, the method you suggest works well, but I have well over 600 louvers to sand throughout the entire house and my arm would fall off before I completed them by hand sanding.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I had to look at it twice to get it. Very good idea.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I concur with Mahdee. After studying your jig, I like it. I'm going to remember it. I can see where it could be put to good use for other projects. Thanks.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Mahdee and Bob, thank you!


----------

